# [CorelDraw11]Ebenen vereinfachen



## m&h (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
um mein Problem besser darzustellen hier ein Beispielbild.








Meine Frage: Ich moechte die ebenen so vereinfachen das ich eine Kontur um den Umriss beider Kreise legen kann. D.h. die Kontur sollte nur am aeusseren Rand langlaufen und nicht dort wo der gelbe kreis scheinbar auf dem magentafarbenem liegt. 

Moechte naemlich einen Text + Logo auf einem Digitaldrucker mit Schneidefunktion drucken, dazu ist es noetig das ich die Cutline halt um die vereinfachte Ebene legen kann.

Hoffe mein Problem verstaendlich geschildert zu haben.

MfG


----------



## zimmo (20. Februar 2007)

verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du zwei elemente "verschmelzen" möchtest und danach lediglich den umriss ohne füllung haben möchtest?

gruss,
zimmo


----------

